# Middlewood Hospital (South Yorkshire Asylum)



## Pete (Mar 12, 2006)

Also known as South Yorkshire or Wadsley park asylum. Served as Wharncliffe War Hospital duing WWI. 
Built by the West Riding County to provide an asylum for the south part of the county and relieve pressure at Wakefield (Stanley Royd). Planned by the county architect Bernard Hartley, the original building was on a corridor plan with a distinctive turreted roofline. It was later much extended, most notably by J. Vickers-Edwards (replaced Bernard Hartley as county architect) who designed male and female annexes as well as the lodge on Middlewood Road. An admission hospital was built close to the main entrance during the 1930's. WWII saw Middlewood used as an emergency medical services hospital with temporary buildings - this was later known as wharncliffe hospital and provided general hospital treatment rather than mental. 
Following closure the majority of the site was redeveloped, leaving only a few remains. The lodge and male annexe have been refurbished, with a staff cottage, the chapel and administration building remaining derelict and awaiting conversion.






main admin





the chapel

More Photos - external link

_Update_ - The administrative building has since been stripped of all interiors and floors and is now a shell awaiting refurbishment.


----------



## dweeb (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Middlewood Hospital*

Got up the tower today! Great views over the housing estate. The building itself is very rotten and most of the floors have caved in. There is one corridor (the main admin corridor) which is in good order, and is clad in white ceramic tiles. The way up to the tower is _interesting_!

The chapel is 100% secure.


----------



## marshall (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Middlewood Hospital*

i bought the porters lodge to convert into a childrens nursery,hard work and very derelect 2 yrs ago,now up and running, keen to get photos and info on the building

i am keen to get photos on the gates and gate posts which i wish to restore as they were stolen at the same time as the roof slates, lead and anything else that could be carried before my time.


----------



## Pete (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Middlewood Hospital*



marshall said:


> i bought the porters lodge to convert into a childrens nursery,hard work and very derelect 2 yrs ago,now up and running, keen to get photos and info on the building



Hi Marshall,

You've done a great job with the lodge. It's nice to see the use of replica sash windows - so many conversions could have benefitted from that kind of sympathetic restoration. I have included a photo of it on my site here (although i haven't referred to it as a nursery given the sensitive nature of posting such things on the net). I'm afraid i can't tell you much more about the place than already stated. Its contemporary with the male (converted) and female (demolished) annexes (kingswood and queenswood buildings) of the asylum built in 1876-8. The architect, Vickers-Edwards was very significant in the design of a number of civic buildings in the West Riding, eventually designing at each of their five asylums, an inebriate reformatory and bingley college amongst others. Although the buildings varied considerably between sites, his style is quite apparent. I dont have any historical images of the lodge/gates at present, although postcards of the Wadsley Asylum/Wharncliffe war hospital/Middlewood frequently turn up so it is quite possible there may be some in existance of this building.


----------



## leepey74 (Jul 6, 2009)

my sisters just moved into one of the appartments in the old Huntswood Hall part of it.

The clock tower has been totaly re-done and looks amazing.

I remember walking around these places years ago!

It took me back when i walked back into the old world, with a new twist.

For most recent pics of the clocktower, admin block and surrounding area.

http://www.wpvonline.co.uk/


----------

